# 1989 240sx coupe idling problems at high speed



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey i have a question about my 1989 nissan 240sx coupe i jus purchased a couple of weeks ago. it has the ka24e motor in it automatic. alrite well to start when i put the car in reverse it idles real low then real high and when i back up in reverse it shakes and feels like it is goin to stall. when i put it in drive and have foot on brake it shakes alittle than too and idles real low. i start to give it gas and it hesitates a couple of times and then speeds up. when the speedometer gets near 50mph the car begins to shake and backfire or sputter and jus idles real rough but at low speeds it is usually fine. what could some of the things be that are going wrong with it ? please let me know i need some help i dont know much bout these cars and im new to this forum stuff to. thank you.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Try distributor cap and rotor, check your fuel filter, and also alot of this can be caused by having the compressor on like A/C or heat. compressor in a 240 takes alot of power, also looking at the rear of the engine head from the passenger side is a small screw, thats ur idle adjust. play with it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Try distributor cap and rotor, check your fuel filter, and also alot of this can be caused by having the compressor on like A/C or heat.


i had the same problems as you cept not to that degree a little less i did what schebs said and it worked fine. (works fine for now ) :jump:


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for you guys response, i changed my spark plugs and wires. i ordered a fuel filter and i will put that in as soon as possible and let you know. when i took the spark plug wires off the plugs were pretty white on the tops where it gets the spark, what does that mean? i will post my response when i change the fuel filter it seems to have helped the hesitation when i changed the plugs and wires. thanks for your responses, if anyone is interested in this car i would like to sell it cuz i have a son on the way and need a family car now, i live in pennsylvania so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

foster19 said:


> thanks for you guys response, i changed my spark plugs and wires. i ordered a fuel filter and i will put that in as soon as possible and let you know. when i took the spark plug wires off the plugs were pretty white on the tops where it gets the spark, what does that mean? i will post my response when i change the fuel filter it seems to have helped the hesitation when i changed the plugs and wires. thanks for your responses, if anyone is interested in this car i would like to sell it cuz i have a son on the way and need a family car now, i live in pennsylvania so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!


what kind of fuel filter did you order, if you got another stock one, that sucks. go 300zx fuel filter, nothing significant, just a better rev. and if i had a son on the way, i'd buy a 4 door skyline.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

If I was you i would definitly inspect the dist cap and rotor, thats a big idle issue and if u wait too long.. u can lose the hole distributer.

Also raise your idle screw.


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

if i had money for a 4 door skyline id buy one, i love them... and for the idle screw where wuld that be and how do you adjust that? what do i need to inspect my distributor cap for? cracks or anything like that? and yes i did order a stock fuel filter. wut year 300zx filter shuld i get? thanks!


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bigggggggggggggger Problem!!! Helpppppp!!!!!!*

OK MUCH MUCH MUCH bigger problem now.....alrite well today i went this morning and started my car it idled like crap and shook bad in reverse. then in drive it did not have power much at all, than when i drove it for alonger time the problem went away. got home parked it and worked on my other car. bout 2 hours or later after that started up ran fine drove it to the store bout 5 minutes away. came home pulled up my driveway and it jus died on me, put it in park and it starts right up, but instantly stalls out i give it gas and it revs fine but when i let off gas it stalls right away again!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

hey guys sorry bout the last post bout my car not starting i found the problem, i guess i was jus frustrated when it happened i did not really look hard enuff but here the hose that went from the valve cover to the intake hose came off and the little one beside that came off LOL i fixed it though, sorry bout that.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol that would do it  good thing it wasnt major


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

im really happy it wasnt anything major, im trying to sell the car, not blow it up HAHA.... it still has alittle sputter to it when i hit 50 but not as bad as it used to be. i got contact cleaner and cleaned all my contacts and that didnt take the sputter out either, i might try and take the cat converter off and see if that makes ne difference. i dont know, does ne one else have ne suggestions? thanks.


----------

